# John Angus Macloed



## seandixon (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm trying to trace my Grandfather's history- John Angus Macleod.
He sailed with Esso as Master in his last years and was from Harris, Outer Hebrides.
I look forward to hearing from any connection he had during his years at sea.

Thankyou

Sean Dixon


----------



## demetiaman (12 d ago)

seandixon said:


> I'm trying to trace my Grandfather's history- John Angus Macleod.
> He sailed with Esso as Master in his last years and was from Harris, Outer Hebrides.
> I look forward to hearing from any connection he had during his years at sea.
> 
> ...





seandixon said:


> I'm trying to trace my Grandfather's history- John Angus Macleod.
> He sailed with Esso as Master in his last years and was from Harris, Outer Hebrides.
> I look forward to hearing from any connection he had during his years at sea.
> 
> ...


I sailed with a capt john mcleod on Esso Scotia on a gulf to Okinawa trip .1973 i think.kevin hall.2/o/E at time.


----------

